# Linksys USB200M v.2 Drivers For Hacked SA2-240



## Rushingjs (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey all,

I consider myself a newbie at all of this, so I need some direction... I recently SAppered my SA2 - 240. I'm running software 7.2.2, and Tivo says that software versions 7.2.2 and above support the Linksys USB200M v2 and v2.1. However, when I try to connect using this adapter, my Tivo tells me that it is not supported. 

I've read on previous posts that the reason it was not supported is because there were no built in linux drivers on the chipset of the adapter.

however, I have been reading on DDB that there are "backport" drivers that have support for many things inculding the 200M v2 and v2.1. I assume that I could pull my drive and use a boot disk to load these drivers.

Are these backport drivers right for me? Or should my tivo support this adapter since it is running 7.2.2? What can I do to get this adapter to work?

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## koolkat1973 (Mar 24, 2004)

Rushingjs said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I consider myself a newbie at all of this, so I need some direction... I recently SAppered my SA2 - 240. I'm running software 7.2.2, and Tivo says that software versions 7.2.2 and above support the Linksys USB200M v2 and v2.1. However, when I try to connect using this adapter, my Tivo tells me that it is not supported.
> 
> ...


Hi -

I am running into a similar problem with the USB200M ver2 adapter. I am running software version 9.1 and thought the the tivo stock drivers would work just fine. However - as soon as I plug the USB200M adapter into the Tivo - it crashes the Tivo and Tivo would reboot right away and would continuosly reboot itself every time it tries to start up. My tivo is a Standalone S2 240 box. Please advise. Thanks.

Kiet


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

koolkat1973 said:


> Hi -
> 
> I am running into a similar problem with the USB200M ver2 adapter. I am running software version 9.1 and thought the the tivo stock drivers would work just fine. However - as soon as I plug the USB200M adapter into the Tivo - it crashes the Tivo and Tivo would reboot right away and would continuosly reboot itself every time it tries to start up. My tivo is a Standalone S2 240 box. Please advise. Thanks.
> 
> Kiet


Stock drivers won't work with a killhdinitrd kernel. That's what's causing your reboot. Jamie's backported drivers should work fine.


----------

